# Google's Inbox



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

I am unable to highlight text so I can delete e.g. When I am forwarding an email I would like to remove the original sender's addy. Is there a way around so I can use Inbox?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can't delete addresses in the To: field when you forward? What browser are you using?


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

I am using Google browser. It is after I do forward and do bcc that I want to remove the original senders information or addy. Thank You for your help.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can't highlight the addresses and delete them? They're just text.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you referring to Gmail as a regular website through Google Chrome or are you taking about Google Inbox which is an App: http://www.google.com/inbox/


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Are you referring to Gmail as a regular website through Google Chrome or are you taking about Google Inbox which is an App: http://www.google.com/inbox/


The latter. It will not let me highlight and cut the original sender's name and addy. Is there a way around so I can remove sender/addy info. TIA


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Works for me. 

You didn't say if you were using a computer or a phone. And if you are using a computer then which browser are you using?


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

IPad computer safari and google.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Coastal said:


> IPad computer safari and google.


Uhmm? What?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm guessing you mean you are using an iPad as one device. Are you using Safari on the iPad or on a computer? Are you also using Google Chrome on the computer or on an iPad? Is the computer a Windows based PC or a Mac? Google is a company, Chrome, Gmail, Inbox are products of Google, you can't just say Google.

So does the deletion not work on either the iPad or the computer?


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

I am using iPad and Safari on my IPad also I have google chrome app on my IPad and the Google INBOX App. It is there I can't highlight the text of the sender's name and so I can CUT it before I forward the email. TIA


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's unusual that all three would not allow it on the iPad and yet on the PC it works. Unfortunately I avoid Apple products and don't own any so I can't be more help.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank U for trying.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Checked on Android though and can edit the message before forwarding as well, off that you can't on the iPad.

I'll move this to the Apple Devices section since it appears to be an Apple issue.


----------

